
The lawyer taking on Uber and the app economy - lc1234
http://harvardmagazine.com/2017/03/labor-litigator
======
warrenm
Good to see Harvard Mag is paying attention to this

Read about this two years ago: [http://fusion.net/story/118401/meet-the-
lawyer-taking-on-ube...](http://fusion.net/story/118401/meet-the-lawyer-
taking-on-uber-and-the-on-demand-economy)

